
XCode May Come to iPhone and iPad in iOS 14 - thyselius
https://appleinsider.com/articles/20/04/20/xcode-may-be-coming-to-the-iphone-and-ipad-very-soon
======
sebastien_bois
I don't expect this will be much more than the next "evolution" of
Playgrounds.

I don't think Apple would even want/be willing to support anything other than
Swift, and probably only iOS/Catalyst development. Anything complex with
multiple languages (Objective-C, Swift, C, C++ and/or any scripting) would
probably not be supported, so there wouldn't be any chance of "porting" your
existing projects to this iXcode.

It might be an evolution towards "coding-as-a-service", which I've been
expecting:
[https://macintouch.com/community/index.php?threads/competiti...](https://macintouch.com/community/index.php?threads/competition-
technology-apple-management-plans.678/post-13876)

~~~
zaptrem
Once iOS has the ability to sign its own apps, the sky is the limit. In fact,
we're getting pretty close to this even without Apple's help. UTM can boot
Windows 10 using a whacky JIT hack to get QEMU's TCG working for (slow) x86
emulation. It won't be long until someone boots Xcode and compiles a simple
app (though it would probably take hours!).
[https://github.com/utmapp/UTM](https://github.com/utmapp/UTM). On the other
hand, many smart people have started to port other languages, such as porting
the Python interpreter
([https://github.com/holzschu/python3_ios](https://github.com/holzschu/python3_ios))
and C compilers
([https://github.com/ColdGrub1384/SeeLess](https://github.com/ColdGrub1384/SeeLess)).
See the LibTerm project
([https://github.com/ColdGrub1384/LibTerm](https://github.com/ColdGrub1384/LibTerm)).
I can already see someone creating a sandboxed mini-OS with the ability to
spawn and manage processes just like a Linux terminal by cheating iOS's Thread
API.

However, your forum post says you believe Apple wants to take the power of the
ability to locally compile and sign away from developers. This is unlikely for
a number of reasons, one of which is completely breaking all games built using
non-SceneKit workflows (basically all of them) along with other apps that
depend on outside compilers.

------
lachlan-sneff
This will be a lot more useful if we get terminal access as well, even if it's
just to a sandbox or container and the ability to link compiled libraries in
other languages to our code in this version of xcode.

------
lilyball
I find it hard to take seriously a rumor that can't even get the
capitalization of Xcode correct.

------
maliker
The market is much more interested in Linux/Windows versions. But I guess they
still want you to buy the hardware/OS to get the full living-in-the-Apple
ecosystem experience to inform what you create for your users.

Disclaimer: I use all Apple gear.

